# Projecting onto a scrim



## Ward (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello
We are a local high school dong Grease tis year and I would like to use a scrim for two scenes. Once for the drive in movie and have the scrim in front of greased lightening facing the audience and at the very end where greased lightening is supposed to Fly off...
I've never used a scrim before what can I use as a projector? Any ideas would be helpful
Thqnks


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 19, 2014)

What kind of scrim? Black, white, sharktooth, chameleon? Are you trying to front or rear project?

This is a similar thread asking about projections for Peter Pan.


----------



## Ward (Aug 19, 2014)

StradivariusBone said:


> What kind of scrim? Black, white, sharktooth, chameleon? Are you trying to front or rear project?
> 
> This is a similar thread asking about projections for Peter Pan.



I was told we have a scrim...that's as much as I know right now...we might be buying one if we have to..what do you project with? We do have a large proxima style theatre projector aimed at a screen in the center of the stage


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 20, 2014)

You should experiment with what you have. First off, find out what you have in the way of projector and playback (computer, DVD, etc.) and then play a demo. You will get better results if you have black masking behind the scrim so as to absorb much of the light that passes through.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 20, 2014)

StradivariusBone said:


> We do something similar. Our projector is an Epson Powerlite G5950 with a middle throw zoom lens installed. It is permanently hung under our 2nd light bridge and is approximately 40' away from the proscenium wall and about 20' above our stage. Our cyc is about 30' upstage of the proscenium wall so that makes for a throw distance of about 72'. Normally, it's projecting onto a DaLite fastfold screen hung less than 10' back from the p-line, but we had a group rent the place and wanted us to attempt to use the projector as a backdrop like what you want.
> 
> The image is kinda dim and will not compete with a lot of bounce from any of the lights we have for our upstage zones. However, with downstage lighting and carefully chosen downlight, it usually works fairly well. Bear in mind though, the image produced on the cyc is about 25' wide and maybe 18-20' tall. We usually mask the white space by bringing legs in and dropping a border.



Depending on the throw and/or angle you might have to figure out focusing or keystoning of the image, but the best bet is to just experiment. You're going to have to see how much stage light can be used before the image is washed out on the scrim as well if you're planning on having actors visible during the projections.


----------



## Tex (Aug 20, 2014)

I've done Grease 3 times. Where does the car fly off?


----------



## josh88 (Aug 20, 2014)

When they are ripping off hubcaps and such I think they tear off in it because the cops are coming.


Via tapatalk


----------



## Chris Chapman (Aug 26, 2014)

Ward said:


> Hello
> We are a local high school dong Grease tis year and I would like to use a scrim for two scenes. Once for the drive in movie and have the scrim in front of greased lightening facing the audience and at the very end where greased lightening is supposed to Fly off...
> I've never used a scrim before what can I use as a projector? Any ideas would be helpful
> Thqnks



Which version of "Grease" are you doing? The scene you're talking about is in the movie, not the musical. There was a tour a few years back that incorporated movie material, but hasn't been released for production. (AFAIK)


----------

